

Scary Monster For Your Next FPS Game in Three.js - jetienne2
http://learningthreejs.com/blog/2014/05/06/scary-monster-for-your-next-fps-game-in-three-dot-js-with-threex-dot-md2character/

======
joeevans1000
Oh man I love watching this guy's totally entertaining videos. I'm not even a
three.js developer (yet!) and I still watch them now and then. Somehow
affirming of life...

~~~
jetienne2
glad you link it!

------
kylnew
Haha the 'pew pew' sound effects he made... I like this guy

~~~
jetienne2
thanks :)

------
Jehar
This is a neat implementation! I'd be happier to see some attribution in
regards to the assets being used, however.

This was a custom player model made for Quake II multiplayer, and it is used
by some players today.

Readme for the model:
[https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/blob/master/examples/mode...](https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/blob/master/examples/models/animated/ratamahatta/ratamahatta.txt)

The weapon models are actually the stock Quake II models/textures except in
the case of the first one, which is the model included with the custom mesh.
These are technically freely available through the Quake II CTF demo, but fair
warning if you attempt to use these in your project.

~~~
jetienne2
Jehar, there are credits and links in the intro. I will update the post with
your modificaiton

